

Apple Moves Production to Sharp for TV Debut - Rexxar
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-11-25/apple-moves-production-to-sharp-for-tv-debut-jefferies-says.html

======
Rexxar
It's interesting how Apple try to have more control and more knowledge of the
fabrication process at each step. It could be seen as a "relocalisation"
strategy.

